# Someone who can do a little stabilizing



## TRfromMT (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right location to ask this, of if the moderator wants to move this, please do so.

I purchased some small walnut blanks from Mike1950 to make pistol grips out of. The blanks are nice and dry, but several of them have small checks visible from the outside. 

All together, there can't be more than a pound of wood, and it fits in 5" x 5" x 6" bundle. I have looked at stabilizing services on line and they have minimum orders of like 3#.

Can someone here do just a little clear stabilizing for me for a small fee plus shipping?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 26, 2015)

I can do it for you. How big are the checks?

Dave


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 26, 2015)

OK - dumb question of the day... How do I send a PM to another member? I have looked around the conversation section, but I'll be dipped if I can figure it out...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2015)

@Kevin can flip a switch


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 27, 2015)

I see that hmmmm? Someone will have to help you with that. 

Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

TRfromMT said:


> OK - dumb question of the day... How do I send a PM to another member? I have looked around the conversation section, but I'll be dipped if I can figure it out...



Do you have a small envelope in upper right hand corner- if so click on this and proceed. If not you need @Kevin or someone to turn on.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Scott took care of it.


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2015)

I see the Start a Conversation link now. Thanks!


TR


----------

